# Mod Job!!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Recent developments (which I won't talk about) have highlighted a flaw in the Heresy machine. We need a new tutorials moderator.

Unlike other jobs though this one will be a lot more focussed and require a lot more effort.

I need someone who can go through the freshly submitted tutorials on a daily basis, verify the ones that are good and send suggestions to the authors of the ones that didn't make the grade. We also need an index of every article in the area drawn up and posted as a sticky at the top of the forums. 

That isn't all though, I'm going to give this person an FTP account on Heresy to upload images to the server. In brief, I need the mod to upload all off site images within the tutorials to the site to ensure they remain active at all times - there are a lot of broken images in there these days.

There's a few other things as well but I'll go into detail with the people whi show an interest.

Let me know if you fancy a shot on the staff and want to help make Heresy more organised. 

Jez


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Always looking for stuff to do... Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am interested. Anything I can do to make things a bit neater and easier to read.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Id totally be up for the job Jez, I am on heresy online for about 4 hours a day so I could probably fill the job quite well


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would also like to throw my name in the hopper. Anything to improve the quality and quantity of Heresy's tutorial library is a good thing and would be well worth the time investment.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would be willing to throw my fictional username into the proverbial hat. Although I am worried my qualifications might not be up to snuff, but I am a fast learner for what it is worth.

Edit: Perhaps some other posters have a valid point; school is the higher priority. Sorry, but I will be withdrawing my entry. Would have loved to be a part of the team, but getting into medschool comes first.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Ah damn, If i was here more I would love to help out. I do like tutorials lol.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Just a note that taking this mod position means you will be under MY thumb especially as the hobby section is my primary interest. This means you :threaten:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Just a note that taking this mod position means you will be under MY thumb especially as the hobby section is my primary interest. This means you :threaten:


Bow before The Mighty Wraithlord. :security:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Just a note that taking this mod position means you will be under MY thumb especially as the hobby section is my primary interest. This means you :threaten:


Well, at least whoever gets it can learn from the best! 

I think this is something I'd quite enjoy doing I guess. I love seeing the tutorials in that section, and I'd love to help out more!

Edit: Eeehh, just realised how much work is involved with the FTP thingy... With all my coursework, that could be a royal pain for me... So, I'll withdraw my name I think 

Remember kiddo's Education comes first!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Edit: Eeehh, just realised how much work is involved with the FTP thingy... With all my coursework, that could be a royal pain for me... So, I'll withdraw my name I think
> 
> Remember kiddo's Education comes first!


Exactly the reason I did not apply.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Good point, I might have a light load this term, but that is only about 2 months. I might only be able to do it for 4 months. Guess I should pull my name, although I doubt it would matter.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I love being out of school


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I'd give it a crack like, although I do have a tendancy to take on too much, and can't get on every day... which thinking about it, would mean I can't fit the specs! I'd like to though, the interest is there! :wink:

At least I won't have to work with that Wraithlord fella... :biggrin: (Kidding of course! :wink

Good luck to the chap that gets it


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Just a note that taking this mod position means you will be under MY thumb especially as the hobby section is my primary interest. This means you :threaten:


 
Wraith is not as bad as he makes himself out ot be. The daily beatings are almost enjoyable. :so_happy:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> Wraith is not as bad as he makes himself out ot be. The daily beatings are almost enjoyable. :so_happy:


Do we get a turn to beat back? :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Do we get a turn to beat back? :biggrin:


absolutely not, my friend. that's part of the fun! blindfolded and everything.  It's a one-way door in Wraithy's kingdom. 

CP


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> It's a one-way door in Wraithy's kingdom.


Damn straight! Want to fuck up my area do you???? JUDO CHOP!!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> Damn straight! Want to fuck up my area do you???? JUDO CHOP!!!


:blackeye: You win...


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't bring nearly the posts or reputation of a few of the responders, but I bring experience and availability. 

I have kids as old as some of you guys...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

inigo montoya said:


> I don't bring nearly the posts or reputation of a few of the responders, but I bring experience and availability.
> 
> I have kids as old as some of you guys...


/man hug


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I would definitely be interested in helping out as a Mod. I am always doing some sort of a conversion with magnets and other things ... shame I do not take pictures and help build more Tutes myself. Course the War Department complains that I use her camera to take pictures of my "Little Army Men" too much as is.


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> I would definitely be interested in helping out as a Mod. I am always doing some sort of a conversion with magnets and other things ... shame I do not take pictures and help build more Tutes myself. Course the War Department complains that I use her camera to take pictures of my "Little Army Men" too much as is.


OMG - we had an argument about that last night. I have a very well painted eldar foot army I was taking pictures of to try and do an army swap and she went off about "having to sort through pictures of your little army men" when she went to wal mart to print pictures ( 2 kids in 4 sports = lots of pictures...)

My repy, of course, was that *I* was tired of sorting through her bad sports pics when I was looking for my "army men" pics.

She stared at me for a second (scary started) then laughed.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Alternas said:


> Компания Альтерна предоставляет бухгалтерские услуги в Москве и М.O.. Мы работаем абсолютно с любыми предприятиями ИПБОЮЛ, ИП, ООО, ЗАО. Для нашем сайте вы сможете найти прайс лист бухгалсерких услуг, а так же более подробную информацию сообразно сопровождению вашего бизнесса нашими бухгалтерами. Наша фирма по оказанию бухгалтерских услуг является одной из лучших в москве, каталог наших клиентов вы можете посмотреть на нашем сайте. В оглавление наших услуг входит: - Ведение Бухгалтерии - Бухгалтерский учет - Полное бухгалтерское сопровождение - Бухгалтерский Аудит - Бухгалтерские услуги НДФЛ - Ведение налогово учета, сдача отчетности. - Бухгалтерские услуги прайс и много другое.


I couldn't agree more.

However.



> Please post only in English. We understand that we have users from all over the world, but English is the official language of Heresy-Online. The majority of our posters only understand English, so posting in a different language is not only counter-productive, but conversing with someone else in a different language in front of those who don't understand is generally considered to be rude. If the moderators can't understand the language you're posting in then we can't tell if you're following the rules of the forum...and since posting in other languages is now against the rules, we'll assume you aren't and act accordingly.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought about trying to read that to brush up on my Russian, but after "Alternative Company" I got lazy and quit...


----------

